# I write with my own blood.



## Apex (Dec 11, 2014)

Is your fiction story a cover up for the things roaming around inside you like a beast? or is it non-fiction? It is known, “A writer is all over their work.” True, we who write, can not hide. We spread our baggage from chapter one to the last page. 
Would it be best to chain the demons with Prozac, and stick them away in a closet…hide them from the world of the living, and smile like a clown?
A good writer will turn on the demons, enslave them, and  pave a path of glory with their threats…to master them, and become a great writer. Here are just a few who have done just that;

*Frank Kafka; *Author of  _The Trial, _and _The Castle. _If this great writer had not been paranoid, with his bag full of contempt for authority, well, he may have just been a school bus driver, or a plumber.

*Ernest Hemingway:  *One of the authors we all have looked to, a master of tight-prose. What if he had been as normal as Johnny Apple Seed? 
There is no need to list his great works. His demons fought daily in their efforts to escape him…he kept them working. He once said,  "I write with my own blood."

*Sylvia Plath:  *The darling of the publishing industry. The great writer was bipolar her entire life. Her greatest work, _The Bell Jar., _written between suicide attempts, and confessional poetry.  If she had been normal, perhaps she would have been an unknown dress designer.

*We all have demons we hide. *When we write we fill the pages of our work with them, and hide it as fiction. Must we keep the demons alive? No…just the memory of them. Others will ask, “How is it your characters seem alive. They jump off the pages as if real?”  You may reply as Hemingway did…“I write with my own blood.”


----------



## cassie30 (Dec 11, 2014)

I never knew that so many other writers suffered so.


----------



## Apex (Dec 11, 2014)

cassie30 said:


> I never knew that so many other writers suffered so.




There are two separate peoples on this earth darling…the wheat, and the tares.


----------



## interactive (Dec 22, 2014)

Some get the passion done with sweet water  some with blood .
the end result may look the same .


----------



## Revolution (Dec 27, 2014)

Apex said:


> *Frank Kafka; *Author of  _The Trial, _and _The Castle. _If this great writer had not been paranoid, with his bag full of contempt for authority, well, he may have just been a school bus driver, or a plumber.



Kafka was absolutely right in his paranoia. He feared people would not like him because he was Jewish.  He died an early death.  The woman he loved was gassed in Auschwitz.  Sometimes there is mental illness, but other times there is a highly sensitive awareness.


----------



## ccbrownlee (Dec 29, 2014)

My literature teacher always said that most writers had skeletons in their closets. She was right; but then again, everyone has secrets they pack away from the world. Writers just have the talent and ability to take their shortcomings, mistakes, and issues and turn them into works of art. I think this is why it doesn't matter if you enjoy reading or not, everyone has a special type of admiration and respect for writers, composers, and other constructive artists. You provided a great list of men and women who took their struggles and created beautiful works of art.


----------

